

Ask HN: The Homo Universalis of Our Age? - sebkomianos

I have been thinking about this ever since I got into university to study Computer Science. I always was a guy that likes learning new things about a lot of different subjects and as a result I got very emotional about university: I believe it should be a place where you don't only study something so you get a degree in order to find a high paying job later but a place where you also expand your horizons, hear about new ideas and begin discovering who you are.<p>So, after a lot of thinking I ended up with this one question: How would you describe the Homo Universalis of our Age and what would you suggest one does to get as close to this as possible?<p>If you want me to put it differently, and with less words, which are the main areas of study one should pursue and which topics (books/works/etc) should one follow for each one of them?
======
JayTe
I believe you're correct in saying that university shouldn't just be about
getting a high paying job. Our society suffers because our brightest people
are too narrowly educated. A physician used to typically be one of the most
educated people in a community; now a physician is one of the least educated
persons in a community. A pre-med student simply can't risk taking a course
they might not ace. Few physicians have studied philosophy, art, political
science, literature beyond english 101, etc.

My advice would be to take the minimalComputer Science corses you'll need,
you'll end up learning plenty if that's your chosen professeion. Beyond that
take courses that expand your horizon's and thinking, You need to decide what
courses those will be.

~~~
sebkomianos
Thanks, but I have already graduated. And although my thoughts about the
education I received at university are not really positive for I still believe
in the beauty of knowledge. That's why I am asking for suggestions on topics
to dive into.

